# How to Pour a Rosetta



## Glenn

Most new baristas and home enthusiasts want to pour a rosetta as quickly as possible.

Please note: This does not improve the quality of the drink

There is a fantatsic video by Scott Rao, author of the Professional Barista's Handbook, with a great tip - to use soapy water instead of milk when practicing Latte Art

Check out the





 - you'll be reaching for the dishwash, a bowl and your milk jug right away!


----------



## acousticcoffee

i wonder whether my wife thinks i lose the flow when i wiggle


----------



## Glenn

Has anyone tried the soapy water latte pour yet?


----------



## edtrim

I have just given this a go, it works well enough to allow students to practice latte art.


----------



## Glenn

This should save a few quid on the College's milk costs.

If nothing else it helps the wallet when learning, allowing people to spend money on upgrading their equipment or buy maintenance materials.


----------



## Glenn

68 views of the thread so far - has anyone tried this method and what were your pours like?


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

I keep meaning to. I can do rosettas, and even doubles, the occasional treble, and that crazy back to back one where you use two pitchers. Despite this, my basic rosetta isn't all that flash, so i think going back to basics and learning all over again might be a good thing to do. I'll try it at work tomorrow.


----------



## conanthelib

Gave it a go, got no where to be honest but will give it another try next week.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Had a try, and it was great. Mind you, I found it had little in relation to foaming real milk. The texture was just about perfect though, and it was good for practising the pour, and sorting out pour rates, etc.


----------



## YouriV

I have tried the soap and water technique and really like it. It helps a lot in training.

How to pour a rosetta? I think it's all about bringing the spout down to the center of the cup with a good speed and a very small wiggle.

Start a little high, angle the cup a lot and bring the spout down to the centre. Pour with a steady speed and once you see a little bit of foam on the surface give the jug a slight wiggle. Keep wiggling until you have to move backwards to give it length. Then lift up slightly and go straight through the middle. http://www.ristretto.com shows a great video of it as well.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

I used to use quite tight wiggling motions, and you can get well defined leafs with that method. However, I recently started using straight sided jugs and using a massive very smooth swaying motion. That way you get big loopy symmetrical rosettas that really fill the cup.

Chris


----------



## YouriV

what size jug and cup do you get the best results with Chris?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

Jug size doesnt worry me, I use the Rattleware straight sided though any of the straight sided jugs will do me. If I'm pulling a 6oz, I'll use the wee 250/300ml one (I forget which), for the 12oz drinks I use the 750ml or litre, get tighter more defined rosettas with the 750, and big loopy cup fillers with the litre.

If I'm pulling a SOUP BOWL, our ca.18oz drink, I use the 1l everytime!

Chris


----------



## TimStyles

18oz? What, really...?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

*could be 20oz

but yes, I don't condone it at all.. however we do triple shot, and its great for latte art!!

Chris


----------



## coffeechap

thought i might revive this old thread might help some of the newbies with latte art!!


----------



## dwalsh1

Chrisweaver_barista unemployed. get yer arse down to London. Nude espresso are looking for baristas


----------



## drgekko

I'm still struggling with my Classic to be honest. Initially I was getting large bubbles forming, separated by thin milk. After watching a few videos, I can get a more velvety consistency of milk but still too much thick foam at the end. What I fail to get is the spinning/swirling of the milk as it steams no matter where I place the wand. Either my technique is poor or it's the poor plastic original wand (still waiting for someone to help me mod this!!).


----------



## urbanbumpkin

drgekko said:


> I'm still struggling with my Classic to be honest. Initially I was getting large bubbles forming, separated by thin milk. After watching a few videos, I can get a more velvety consistency of milk but still too much thick foam at the end. What I fail to get is the spinning/swirling of the milk as it steams no matter where I place the wand. Either my technique is poor or it's the poor plastic original wand (still waiting for someone to help me mod this!!).


Have a go, it's an absolute piece of p*ss. It took me 10 mins max.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Glenn

Foam should be formed at the start.

Volume will form from the middle to the end and you will be blending in the foam with the thinner milk to create a nice texture.


----------



## Southpaw

Never watched before but a good video and worth 10 mins


----------



## Glenn

dwalsh1 said:


> Chrisweaver_barista unemployed. get yer arse down to London. Nude espresso are looking for baristas


Chris is Head Barista of Store Street Espresso in London, having finally left Lincoln and not looked back since


----------



## drgekko

Still getting too much foam!! Hence my flat whites are ending up ok until the very end with a large mound of soapy foam covers the entire thing!


----------

